
How I Reduced My DB Server Load by 80% - schneems
https://schneems.com/2017/07/18/how-i-reduced-my-db-server-load-by-80
======
schneems
I think there's some low-ish hanging fruit here for Rails to not run
validations for fields that were not changed on updates.

